# Northern Ireland Support Group?



## newbornmind

I am interested in forming one in Belfast, but am open to going anywhere in NI pretty much, once a week or something would be ideal.

It would be helpful not only for exposure, but for support, and discussing making improvements, and what's working for us.

Please post if you are interested, or feel free to PM me.

Thanks! 

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## emmo7

Hi Nick,

Support seems to be very scarce in Northern Ireland, especially for me anyway in Fermanagh. 

Do you recommend any other useful support you have received or found helpful?

The idea behind a group sounds like it would be helpful.

Emmet


----------



## newbornmind

Hi Emmet 

No, haven't found anything else in terms of actual meetups, I don't think there is anything else.... 

I know there is one is Dublin, but you can't just drop in on that, you have to be there from the start of their new group and the next one is apparently not till September...

I'd like to crack on and get something going sooner than that, god knows SA has taken up enough of my fun already in life, so I'm willing to make it happen.

If you're up for a meet, let me know. I can get anywhere in NI no problem.

Cheers,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## emmo7

Think I read something on Dublin one before, is that the one based around Thomas Richards tape series? Also read on it there was quite a waiting list, at least at that time anyway. 

I like your attitude.

I guess i would be interested, what would you suggest doing or what?

Emmett


----------



## newbornmind

I have "PMed" you Emmet, chat soon 

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Troubil

Hi guys, its so nice to find this site. The feelings of loneliness that comes with anxiety tear me up sometimes. I would love to meet and chat with people who understand. Im in Northern Ireland also, hope we can come to some agreement about this.

Tony


----------



## newbornmind

Hi Tony,

I have sent you a private message mate.

cheers,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## newbornmind

Hi Losm, please PM me with your contact details, preferably somewhere we can chat, like skype, or MSN messenger.

Thanks,

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## newbornmind

Also, for anyone else who's interested, please do the same as above, we'll need to chat about this to discuss the best place for all, and what times/dates suite.

Thanks guys! 

Nick

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Fear Goggles

I'd be interested in this. Naturally I'm a little apprehensive about the whole thing, but I've come a long way in terms of conquering my SA and this can only be beneficial.

I'll send you my contact details, as requested. Just thought I'd bump this thread in hopes of attracting more attention.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Count me in, I'll bring the scones.


----------



## newbornmind

right guys, please if you want to make this happen, PM me your email address.

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## lynsey01

did you's ever get one sorted out? was thinking of setting up one myself.


----------



## MissJacquelineXo

Hi I'm interested in this, I think it's a good idea. I'm from Belfast and I think there isn't enough support here.


----------



## newbornmind

Yep, still doable, just sick of dealing with pykers...

feel free to PM me if you're serious about it.

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## Lasair

I am not in the north


----------



## Robbi e

im not from the north either but very close, monaghan here. have SA alongtime now and no what its like to live with it on a daily basis. feel free to add me on skype, skype id Call-Robbie


----------



## newbornmind

I'd still like to do set this up if anyone reading this cares....


----------



## newbornmind

Still looking for NON FLAKEY (people who follow through) people to come and meet up, to discuss and help each with support regarding SA.

I'm not going to chase people up, as every person who's contacted me thus far has disappeared. But if you are serious about getting support and meeting other like minded people, please hit me up on skype (nicke833)

Thanks guys,

Nick


----------



## DaveRay

Hi count me in! Might not be able to attend regularly each week because of working shifts, however a support group somewhere near Belfast would be fantastic. Has anyone actually tried any professional help? I've only really started letting people know about my social anxiety in the past few months. I went to the doctor last week and he has recommended me to an NHS therapist at my local surgery in Lisburn, who specialises in Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. However it only last for six weeks and there is a twelve week waiting list. Also it relies on being able to attend regularly and shifts could make this an issue. Has anyone had any dealings with this guy.... http://www.ulsterhypnotherapy.com/social_anxiety_treatment/social_anxiety_treatment.shtml the prices seem fairly steep but lets face it, for those of us suffering from social anxiety, if it works it wouldnt be too expensive.


----------



## bitoqueen

I do not live in Ireland, but I do like their culture. 

Does anyone mind if we can be penpals? I would definitely like to learn more about the place as I am from the US.


----------



## newbornmind

Anyone who wants to start up the group with me, just PM me


----------



## lynsey01

newbornmind said:


> Still looking for NON FLAKEY (people who follow through) people to come and meet up, to discuss and help each with support regarding SA.
> 
> I'm not going to chase people up, as every person who's contacted me thus far has disappeared. But if you are serious about getting support and meeting other like minded people, please hit me up on skype (nicke833)
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Nick


i dont think we disappear it just theres usually talk of a belfast meeting then there never is one  but yeah il def go, im not on skype tho..


----------



## Fear Goggles

I'm still up for this. I sent you an e-mail, Nick, sometime towards the end of last year but you never got back to me, so I just assumed you had given up. I think it's going to be difficult to avoid "flakey" people. After all, we're talking about people with SA here... Being flakey is kinda our thing. 

I'll add you on Skype though.


----------



## lynsey01

if your going we should maybe just go ahead and arrange a date time n place to meet up and then ill stick it on sauk cos theres a couple of belfast ones on there but we should maybe make it for like a months time or something just to make sure people get the chance to see it?


----------



## newbornmind

Thanks guys, I've emailed you lynsey, and I've accepted your friend request fear goggles


----------



## Alyssa Fox

Hi guys. I realise this thread hasn't had any activity for a wee while, but figured I'd express an interest anyway! I'm in Bangor almost every weekend so getting to Belfast wouldn't be a problem. Would be awesome to meet someone who understands the problems that come with social anxiety!


----------



## VanHelsing

*When "Help" Isn't.*

Quote: "Still looking for NON FLAKEY... (existing caps!) people to come and meet up, to discuss and help ... each with support regarding SA. I'm not going to chase people up, _as every person who's contacted me thus far has disappeared._ (My itals.) _But if you are serious _(my itals.) about getting support and meeting other like minded people, please...." 
　
NEWBORNMIND: Um,... I don't quite know how to put this. Being mindful of where I am I must tred carefully. Please don't take this too hard, but whereas I, at least, am conscious of the reason why this forum exists, you seem to have forgotten.

This is my first visit to SAS and to this forum-and instantly I regret having bumped into you; for it seems that your EFT therapy has helped you perhaps a little too well. You sound much less a member than someone who thinks himself a counsellor (perhaps you've taken a few classes?); for you come across as insensitive and a bully-and the people here are ultra-sensitive to bullies. Their sensitivity is why they're here-and you wonder why they've disappeared? If I find that your behaviour is anything by which to judge the standards of SAS, I myself might very well disappear too.

Your picture says you are very young (whereas I am not). Thus, you are to be forgiven, since you have so much to learn. Don't take that in turn too hard. It comes with having so little experience behind you and it is, each, our experience and too much of it, which has rendered us socially anxious. The young are entitled to be young and that entitles them to make mistakes. You should know, however that whilst frustration like yours is the most forgivable of mistakes, arrogance is the least. ("Arrogance" was one of Zeus's "four great sinners.")

We're not flakes. We're _ill!!!_ And having names like "flakes" and "(not) serious" hung upon us like scarlet letters (have you ever read _The Scarlet Letter_?) most especially when done by people who purport to want to "help," only makes us want to run longer and harder.

"But if you are serious about (it) ...."

Really?

Are _you _serious?

You want to help? Then go watch _Good Will Hunting_ a few dozen times-and take a leaf from Robin Williams's character (the psychologist.) 
　
FOR DAVERAY, et. al. Take note: when a fisherman goes fishing, the fish _die_ and are _eaten_-so were I you I'd be a little less eager to be counted. Sure, people like us need to get together; but what we don't need is to find ourselves _netted _together. I, for one, have been caught like that, way too often. It's what landed me with SA in the first place-and I sense in Newbornmind, a fisherman.

Self-help books are written foremostly to help their authors and publishers. You want to read a really good self-help book that isn't one? And no strings? Probably the most famous case of Social Anxiety in all of literature is of Bram Stoker-his _Dracula_ one of the best self-help "groups" (author & readers) in existence. I'm talking about the actual novel, now-and make sure to get the edition that contains the notorious "missing third chapter.*" _Dracula _will surprise you like you have rarely ever been surprised. (It is, after all, about people who are having the life sucked out of them! Yeah?) Pay particular attention to the character VanHelsing. Read, three times, every word Van Helsing says.

Now _there's _help for you!

(*Missing third chapter: commonly held to have originally been removed by the publisher, and which, thus, was not restored in Stoker's lifetime, the real cause of it's extraction almost certainly lay in Stoker's relationship with his horridly overbearing mother-but don't blame her, either; for she too was raised by autocrats.)


----------



## Lisadickson

I would most definitely be up for this


----------



## ghostlycasper

*contacts*

Im over in the west near the foyle region, i'll contact via pm with skype details. Yes social interaction/anxiety is a problem, it sort of helps too easily with internet i find though, people seem to think the 6 counties is a small place, tell people who have to use public transport to get about, if we had one in a central location it would help, but it would help further to have one in each county a kind of support structure but i think i'm working in pipe dreams. I hardly go out without reason, and then it would be with the wife, otherwise am talking, on here to , how shall i say the select few.

mark


----------



## Simon93

*Sorry for late reply*

But has this group been set up or is anything similar available as id love to socialise with other SA sufferers it would make my life so much better. Thank you


----------



## Simon93

Or how about we just arrange a group activity for some of us to meet up? We all no doubt have problems due to our anxiety, but if we were all to meet we all know were suffering from SA so we shouldn't be as nervous. What do we think? Im sick of freezing up and shaking when trying to make friends.


----------



## northwestgirl

Hi im just wondering is there ne1 from derry on here???


----------



## Claremcc90

*Has this happened?*

Hi,
I live in Belfast. And am wondering if there has been a support group set up? I'd love to attend one as atm I have no contact with anyone really because my SA has got so bad!
Clare


----------



## Peonie

Hey everyone,another norn irish peep here, did anything ever happen with the support group?


----------



## Lucyintheskyy

Hey, i live near Belfast and would be awesome if some kind of sa meetup was planned, I dont know anyone with social anxiety so it could help.


----------



## gmac

Did this ever happen? I am really interested in joining a support group


----------



## ferris22

me too! if anyone is ineterested in starting a group send me a PM, thanks


----------



## BreshaVibe

Putting my name down for this. I'd be up for a Belfast meet if it's convenient for most people.


----------



## Lucyintheskyy

I havent been online in a while but still interested in starting some kind of support group, even just going for coffee? My SA has gotten a lot worse so this could push me to do something different, I live a train ride away from Belfast.


----------



## Alyssa Fox

Come on guys, lets get a coffee afternoon or a walk in the park or something organised! I'm still up for this  would be awesome to meet some new people after all these years of lonely SA.


----------



## thatgirl81

Hi All! I'm new to this site today... I've had a terrible day and got myself very down so came onto the laptop to do as much searching around as possible and found such little support in Belfast/Northern Ireland unless you have the money to pay for sessions.....then i came across this thread and thought "Fab! now i can meet up with people who won't look at me weird if I freak out a bit or panic!" Come on Guys lets get meeting up, its hard for all us SA sufferers but we will understand each other greatly with no judgement...personally I'm pretty nervous about it but excited at the same time as I cant deal with this **** anymore and need to get out there as this sitting about the house, not being able to go to the shop, going out when its dark so no one sees me and not being able to attend an Interview for fear of being judged and freaking out is really getting me horribly depressed :mum 

I'm in Belfast so lets do this and create that first stepping stone to being free


----------



## PeterS94

Hey guys, I'm 20 and have had anxiety for almost 7 years. I don't really know anyone personally who has it but I've always wanted to try support groups. I'm in Co Armagh but I could maybe do Belfast so if anyone would be interested in a chat or going for a coffee I'd be up for that, or even have a few people go. But anyways, I'll leave a few ways you can contact me below. Age etc doesn't matter
Skype - Serplicity
Snapchat - Serplicity
Email - [email protected]
Facebook - Peter Serpliss


----------



## thatgirl81

PeterS94 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 20 and have had anxiety for almost 7 years. I don't really know anyone personally who has it but I've always wanted to try support groups. I'm in Co Armagh but I could maybe do Belfast so if anyone would be interested in a chat or going for a coffee I'd be up for that, or even have a few people go. But anyways, I'll leave a few ways you can contact me below. Age etc doesn't matter
> Skype - Serplicity
> Snapchat - Serplicity
> Email - [email protected]
> Facebook - Peter Serpliss


Hi peter..hope the new year is going as well as it can for you. I'm still looking for a meet up in the belfast area. Sure let me know the best way to keep in touch with you? I'm on whatsapp quite a bit but open to anything else?


----------



## thatgirl81

How is everyone dealing with the start of the New Year? Im not sure why but today I'm finding it quite hard today...anxious, feeling low etc...I think its the feeling of another year with this crippling disorder, every year feels like I'm repeating the previous one with the hope it gets better but it doesn't :no Still in hope of some kind of contact/meet up/ anything with people in or around the Belfast area...may it be a walk in the park or a coffee somewhere. I know its scary, I'd be very nervous about it but I'm willing and I'd hope its a stepping stone to finding a light at the end of this dark tunnel. Please do send me a message on here and lets chat


----------



## PeterS94

Hey! Well I cannot figure out how to send you a private mail so I'll post my whatsapp on here lol 07562592011 message me anytime, just make sure to tell me who you are!


----------



## jc1985

Feel free to add me to whatsapp. Definitely interested in a meet, even a walk or something! Would be nice to be around other people going through the same. PM for whatsapp and Twitter don't want to give details on board.


----------



## NAM90

Heya, if there a support group in Northern Ireland at all?


----------



## emmo7

Very little in the way of support group here pal, just what these guys have been trying to put together for a while. For professionally led group support check out Dublin


----------



## NAM90

Don't think I'd be willing to travel that far sadly. My anxiety levels have been playing up a lot lately and struggling to calm myself down


----------



## Sleeper92

IRA fuk yeah.


----------



## emmo7

Oh dear, another expert in Irish history. Enlightening input, thanks. 

NAM90, its bummer, have you tried your GP? Its the old paradox, the more you 'struggle' the worse it gets. It never works, you cannot fight or hide whats causing your anxiety. You must ask yourself exactly what is causing it and address that.


----------



## PrincessPeppers

Hi everyone, did anything get organised for a support group in Northern Ireland? If so, can I please come along to the next meeting if its in Bangor/Belfast/Newtownards area? I don't drive so mobility is limited.
Thanks,
Holly


----------



## emmo7

Hi Holly,

Didn't hear of anything else happening. It was always difficult to get going because people come along at different times and there is never enough around at any one time. Did you try any local counselling places? probably wont be anything SA specific but you could always show some interest and you never know something could happen, seems like its getting more and more common, or at least more people can better understand whats up with them.

Emmett


----------



## PrincessPeppers

Hi Emmett, Thanks for replying. yes I've been to therapy in the past but dont think i want to go back to that again. I just want to do something "normal".


----------



## emmo7

Hmm, know hat you mean yes. I didn't phrase that very well, I meant you could try contacting your local mental support/ counselling centre to enquire if there were any group meetings formal or informal that they were aware of, and though there may not be, they would have your contact details should others come along, something might happen. 
Other than that I guess the only way a regular social meet will happen is if you start it with say 1 or 2 people and over time people would join, rather than trying to start with a full group which has been difficult.


----------



## PrincessPeppers

That's a good idea. Ill maybe try getting in touch with them. Thanks Emmett, take care


----------



## jmo1988

Hello to everyone on this thread, I have just joined this website and hope to give and receive support from people here.
I've read the posts briefly and I agree with what some people say about wanting to something normal, I've tried therapy, not given up on it but I think spending time with people who share the same problem could be beneficial. If you plan a meetup I'd love to be a part of it and maybe I can talk to you on Whatsapp. Thanks for reading and have a great St Patrick's Day everyone.


----------



## WhatsTheCraic

Just seeing this now. Hows it going everyone? My name is Aaron and I live in Donegal (just on the border with Derry). Is this going ahead? Would like to meet yous all for a drink and chat if this is still going ahead?


----------



## stubum81

*Hello fellow social phobes*

Hey, just signed up and thought Id say hello. My name is Stuart, I'm 33 and suffered from SAD my whole life. Only found out what was wrong with me about 7 years ago when I was finally able to put a name to my condition. Always wondered why I had crippling nerves, while everyone around me seemed to cope fine and was able to get on with their lives. Have tried CBT which didn't really help too much and paid for a few sessions of hypnotherapy at £80 a session, only to discover the guy was a total charlatan. Pretty much accepted my fate now that its not going to change and just try to cope as best I can. If anyone is ever interested in a meet up I would be pleased to do so, or even just a chat on here let me know.

Stuart


----------



## Robyn85

Hi,
Found this site while looking for support in Belfast. I'm 29 and currently housebound due to social anxiety, general anxiety, and depression. Have a long history with mental disorders and have currently reached my lowest point. I am from California and moved to NI 4 years ago with my husband and kids. I currently relay on my husband exclusively. I know a few people but have not been able to develop any real friendships. Has anyone been able to arrange a meetup? I'd be interested in meeting and or chatting. I want to get better and hope finding even 1 or 2 people to talk to that understand would help.


----------



## jmo1988

Hi everyone

I joined this website a couple of months ago but I've been absent from it for awhile now. Just wanted to say I'm up for arranging a meetup, it makes me feel anxious just thinking about it though. Anyways maybe 1 or 2 of you would be up for doing something soon, we could plan something simple and relaxing. Let me know if any of you are still up for it and thanks for reading 

Johnny


----------



## Robyn85

Hi jmo1988,
I haven't had any replies in this thread, so not sure if anyone is else about. But I haven't given up hope for arranging a meet in Belfast sometime especially now that I am no longer housebound with no where to go


----------



## jmo1988

Hi Robyn85,

That's great that you are no longer housebound we should try to arrange a meetup, maybe we can get 1 or 2 more people interested.


----------



## Robyn85

Thanks. It's only a few days, but gotta start somewhere.
Would a Belfast (around city centre) meet be convenient for you? Maybe if something just gets set others will be available.


----------



## jmo1988

That sounds great, I live in Newry but I can travel up to Belfast.

Hopefully some other people will be interested too, ahh I can feel my social anxiety already going higher! lol


----------



## Robyn85

Hi Everyone.
Just wanted to post that a meet has been arranged in Belfast. So far it's only two of us, but it would be great if we could get a few more people to join us. Tuesday 23 June at 4pm we will be meeting at Cafe Nero on Fountain St. in Belfast City Centre. If you are interested in meeting up with others struggling with social anxiety feel free to contact me through pm. I really hope we can get a regular meet group started.


----------



## Robyn85

I have started a facebook group for the meet and for general support if anyone is interested www.facebook.com/groups/NISocialPhobes/


----------



## Matthew92

Hello, I'm from Northern Ireland and iv suffered from Social anxity for many years now, iv just seen this group and I'm surprised at how many people are effected with SA and not just myself, so I was wondering there is still any meet ups going on because I would be very interested in trying.


----------



## Steven1105uk

Is anyone here still active on the site? 
Steven


----------



## Hattie777

Hi utterly pissed off and sick of having SA. Sick of having to act confident all the time. Would love to feel normal and enjoy social occasions without the anxiety, post mortems. I've made a pretty good job of keeping it hidden all my life but now I just want it to piss off and I want to deal with it head on. Would love a meet up, if anyone's up for it? Would be so nice to meet other people who know what SA feels like and to share experiences. I've never been able to talk openly about it.


----------

